# Terrible GAS :o(



## patbuck (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey,
I just switch my Diet around to a bulking Diet.
I'm having a lot of carb.
3900 cal a day.

I eat a lot of Steel cut Oat.
And that give me a lot of GAS. I can say every 10 minutes I have a GAS. 
It getting really anoying..

I don't want a cut the Steel cut Oat.
Is there any product that can help me with that?

I know it's comming from the Oats because this is the only think new in my diet...

Please somebody help me!!!


----------



## y2gt (Jul 28, 2003)

there is a over the counter medicine called BEANO. You spread it on your food before u eat it.  Don't know how good it works though...


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 28, 2003)

I had that same prob once .... I found that it was because I was always in a hurry and didn't let the oats cook long enough so they would expand in my stomach and cause me to have gas. So now the fist thing I do when I get up is start my oats and let it sit as long as possible before I eat. So far so good.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks,
I was leaving the oats in water the whole night for my morning portion, but not for the night one and the mid morning one.

It's quite possible that it expand in my stomach because I feel so full after a few hour I had it you wouldn't believe it..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

I had that issue.  But it's your digestion system working.  It digesting the carbs.  Boy do I clear up the room.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

I have found that lots of cereal can do that to me, but oatmeal has not - although I have not tried "steel cut oats."

Are you drinking any milk or ?


----------



## patbuck (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't have any dairy product in the diet.

My carbs are only brown Rice, SteelCut Oats, Green Beans, Brocoli, Apple, banana.
I didn't have any problem with the rolled oats. It's only with the steel cut ...

I think I'm going to switch back to rolled oats. After that 20pound of steel I just bought...

I just bought Beano I'm going to try that. I'm also going to cook it more... 

Is that suppose to go away after my body get use to it?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

It could just be high fiber in your diet, it may take time to adjust or it may be a continuous problem, I'm not sure.

Any drastic change in diet is going to do something to you though, so I'd assume this is temporary. I seem to recall brocoli reduces sperm count, but it could just be cabbage, not sure on that one.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 28, 2003)

Well thursday I was leaning at 2150Cal a day and I switch for 3900cal a day on Friday. 
That was a drastic change. 

What's the matter with reducing the sperm count?
I guest it doesn't change anything unless I'm trying to have baby??


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> It could just be high fiber in your diet, it may take time to adjust or it may be a continuous problem, I'm not sure.
> 
> Any drastic change in diet is going to do something to you though, so I'd assume this is temporary. I seem to recall brocoli reduces sperm count, but it could just be cabbage, not sure on that one.



I agree with mudge. I can directly correlate gas with high fiber. I have a carb mix I use as a kind of stir fry with any meat I am in the mood for. It is a super mix of fiber: heavy garlic, diced green pepper, diced onion, fresh mushrooms, brown rice, chopped collard greens, brocolli slaw (finely sliced brocolli stalks, red cabbage and carrots) light fat free gravy.

This stuff taste awesome, and you can eat like 2 bowls per meal with your favorite meat (like 96% lean ground beef or chicken breast etc.) since its so voluminous but low calorie density. The fiber moves it through your intenstines very fast so some caloric absorbtion is bypassed completely. The only draw back is the high surface area of the fiber can promote "fermentation" in the small intenstine and can produce a lot of gas if you are not accustomed to it. There have been a few nights where I was forced to sleep on the couch...


----------



## patbuck (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> I had that same prob once .... I found that it was because I was always in a hurry and didn't let the oats cook long enough so they would expand in my stomach and cause me to have gas. So now the fist thing I do when I get up is start my oats and let it sit as long as possible before I eat. So far so good.




Man you were absolutly right, I cooked my Steel Oat for 25 minutes on the stove and you know what..

NO MORE GAS


----------



## kuso (Jul 29, 2003)

Fuck it man.....you need to learn to enjoy cutting the cheeze and not to be embarrassed by the human bodies natural functions


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

Its nice when its a simple solution!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Fuck it man.....you need to learn to enjoy cutting the cheeze and not to be embarrassed by the human bodies natural functions


----------



## PB&J (Jul 29, 2003)

Sniff sniff, Egg Protein???  

You might just need to get used to the amount of food you are eating now. It will most likely go away.

This post smells funny!


----------

